# Somewhere inside the Indian Ocean!!



## Raj_55555 (Nov 25, 2016)

A little more of my underwater photography ventures - just a gopro, no DSLR. The underwater housings cost a fortune! So terribly sorry for the quality of the images - but they are something! 

#1. Try some lobsters:







#2. Getting a little closer:






#3. A School of fish!!











#4. In comes a camouflaged octopus - *can you find it?*






One trying to hide itself in the corals after spotting me!!






#5. Getting closer!!






#6. Threat display to me as I was getting a little too close -











#7. A star fish






#8. A Lion Fish  (This one's actually in the arabian sea)






#9. And my favorite: The Giant Morey Eel






#10. And then there's me


----------



## tirediron (Nov 25, 2016)

Cool set Raj... where ya' been lately?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 25, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cool set Raj... where ya' been lately?



Thanks John! Just busy juggling work life & a little bit of adventure.. Get a much less time to shoot these days, and even less to post. 
Leaving for cave exploration with a team in the next 10 minutes.. Hopefully will bring back some cool photos too.


----------



## baturn (Nov 25, 2016)

You are an adventuresome soul! Nice set!


----------



## otherprof (Nov 25, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> A little more of my underwater photography ventures - just a gopro, no DSLR. The underwater housings cost a fortune! So terribly sorry for the quality of the images - but they are something!
> 
> #1. Try some lobsters:
> 
> ...


Really interesting set! Glad you came up to post it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice! #10  The most interesting selfie In the world.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 26, 2016)

baturn said:


> You are an adventuresome soul! Nice set!


Thanks Brian!  How are you doing these days?



otherprof said:


> Really interesting set! Glad you came up to post it.


I had to.. just a matter of time before I post here.. 


DarkShadow said:


> Nice! #10  The most interesting selfie In the world.


 Thanks man!  Next selfie holding the shark fin coming soon! 


ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 26, 2016)

Awesome set. With the GoPro how are you getting so much clarity? I've used mine in the carribean wateres but loose clarity after 10 feet or so


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 26, 2016)

Very enjoyable.  (As spoken from a Marine Biologist.)  Next time take a selfie stick and you can buddy up to the octopus.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 26, 2016)

cool set, now I want to do it.... I wonder what the Detroit river looks like? Lion Fish my favorite.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 28, 2016)

bobandcar said:


> Awesome set. With the GoPro how are you getting so much clarity? I've used mine in the carribean wateres but loose clarity after 10 feet or so


The credit goes partially to the custom designed DIY gopole that I use - I've made a small monopod below it that helps me stabilize it during the shots. But good visibility helps too, thanks bob! 



Gary A. said:


> Very enjoyable.  (As spoken from a Marine Biologist.)  Next time take a selfie stick and you can buddy up to the octopus.


Wow.. you're a marine biologist? Do you work on field, where? You are full of surprises Gary! 



jcdeboever said:


> cool set, now I want to do it.... I wonder what the Detroit river looks like? Lion Fish my favorite.



Thanks, Lion fish is my favorite too.. If you do get into underwater photography, do post some here and tag me!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 28, 2016)

the B&W school of fish, and lion fish shots are stellar.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 28, 2016)

These are awesome Raj! I LOVE the Lion Fish. Could have done without the eel, but only because I'm terrified of them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2016)

Great stuff Raj!  No wet suit?  What's the water temp there?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 1, 2016)

Braineack said:


> the B&W school of fish, and lion fish shots are stellar.


Thanks Braineack! I was wondering if the B&W one is one of those where only the photographer loves it..


symplybarb said:


> These are awesome Raj! I LOVE the Lion Fish. Could have done without the eel, but only because I'm terrified of them.


Thanks Barb! No need to be terrified though, those are gentle creatures; except when they are ripping off the thumb off a diver's hand. 







SquarePeg said:


> Great stuff Raj!  No wet suit?  What's the water temp there?


The water was very comfy.. 28-29 degrees all the time. And besides, diving without wetsuit is so much more fun!


----------



## limr (Dec 1, 2016)

I'll have you know, dearest Raj, that I ONLY opened this thread because it was yours. Any other thread with underwater pictures probably would have been passed over because for the most part, they give me the heebie-jeebies! But yours? I'll look  My favorite is #8, the lion fish, and #3, the school of fish (even though that was one that gave me the heebiest of jeebies!)


----------



## Braineack (Dec 1, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> Thanks Braineack! I was wondering if the B&W one is one of those where only the photographer loves it..


i typically prefer color over B&W in most cases, but there's something about these that i really like.


----------



## Donde (Dec 1, 2016)

Very clear and sharp. I especially like the octopus shots. Are the Lionfish native? They  are very striking but have become an absolute plague in  the caribbean killing off many native species.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 3, 2016)

Outstanding set! You are lucky getting to travel to so many great places. Your threads are always great! 
When are you going to get a dive housing for your DSLR? You would really get some good use out of one.
I didn't watch your video, I can do just fine without seeing that! 
Can't wait for those cave photos.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 6, 2016)

limr said:


> I'll have you know, dearest Raj, that I ONLY opened this thread because it was yours. Any other thread with underwater pictures probably would have been passed over because for the most part, they give me the heebie-jeebies! But yours? I'll look  My favorite is #8, the lion fish, and #3, the school of fish (even though that was one that gave me the heebiest of jeebies!)


After a 16 hour work day, I really needed this - gave me a big grin . You're a wonderful person Leonore, Thank you!  Maybe I can convince you to come dive with me someday, like I was telling Barb @symplybarb  that I'll convince her to come Caving with me. 


Donde said:


> Very clear and sharp. I especially like the octopus shots. Are the Lionfish native? They  are very striking but have become an absolute plague in  the caribbean killing off many native species.


Oh is it! I wasn't aware that these beautiful creature can cause this much trouble - I'm surprised!


FITBMX said:


> Outstanding set! You are lucky getting to travel to so many great places. Your threads are always great!
> When are you going to get a dive housing for your DSLR? You would really get some good use out of one.
> I didn't watch your video, I can do just fine without seeing that!
> Can't wait for those cave photos.


 Thanks man, I've been trying to travel as much as possible lately. It's a different lifestyle, with it's own share of sacrifices - yet still quite amazing. Dive housing may have to wait though! As much as I want one, a good one costs upwards of 6000 US$$$. 
Cave one - I have videos, but the next time we go to the same spot, I'll carry my DSLR. It's a little tricky to carry it as we are really a canyoneering group, and the adventures very often require us to swim with all our gears. My DSLR can't swim very well


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 6, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2016)

Cool stuff!!!   Great to see you posting again.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 7, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> Thanks man, I've been trying to travel as much as possible lately. It's a different lifestyle, with it's own share of sacrifices - yet still quite amazing. Dive housing may have to wait though! As much as I want one, a good one costs upwards of 6000 US$$$.
> Cave one - I have videos, but the next time we go to the same spot, I'll carry my DSLR. It's a little tricky to carry it as we are really a canyoneering group, and the adventures very often require us to swim with all our gears. My DSLR can't swim very well



$6000 is kinda pricey! 
As for swimming with your camera for short periods, I have heard that the waterproof bags work okay, just keep a close watch on it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 8, 2016)

terri said:


> Cool stuff!!!   Great to see you posting again.


Thank you terri! 



zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thakns Zombiesniper! 


FITBMX said:


> $6000 is kinda pricey!
> As for swimming with your camera for short periods, I have heard that the waterproof bags work okay, just keep a close watch on it.


Oh yes.. so if you wanna send some over feel free  
I don't know how reliable those bags are though, have you ever used one yourself? Worth a try I guess!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 8, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> Oh yes.. so if you wanna send some over feel free
> I don't know how reliable those bags are though, have you ever used one yourself? Worth a try I guess!


I have never used one, but I do know some people that have, and liked them. But they were just putting their camera under the water for a short time, and only just below the surface. I bet there is someone around here that has used one, you could post a thread in the "Gear" section.


----------

